# Looking for new dog



## crb111 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey there, 

I live in a small apartment and am looking for a loving chihuahua that is in need of a good home. Please let me know if anyone knows or hears anything.
Best, 

Chris


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

You'll have better luck reaching out to local shelters. It's against forum rules to advertise animals for sale or adoption even if they had something, anyway.

You might also try checking any breed specific rescues nearby, or looking for breeders who have retired adult dogs available.


----------



## Uncle Foster (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Chihuahuas are great little dogs.
I know this because my wife and I had one for 11 years. (Dino died a month ago) 
I also know this because years ago we fostered Mini, a young female and she was a 24-carat-sweetheart.
Of the 55 dogs and puppies we fostered, Mini remained on our very short list of "Ones We Let Get Away"

If you are looking for a Chiuahua because you Know and like the breed, that is one thing.
If you are looking for a Chiuahua because you live in an apartment and think only small breeds are apartment compatible, that is another thing.

Apartment living need not dictate a small dog.
Many larger breeds are happy with apartment living.

I will now switch over to my best used car salesman voice...
Now little lady you don't really want that little subcompact car over there. Uncomfortable and unsafe.
Come over here and look at this full size model. She's a real beauty, ain't she?
Gas Mileage? Believe me, you get this beauty home and take her on your first road trip a little extra gas will be the furthest thing from your mind.

Do me a favor. Searach for AKC Apartment Dogs, go down the list, and when you get to German Shepherd Dog, stop.

Switching back to the used car salesman
Oh Sure, those little dogs can raise the alarm but a GSD keeps your home safe. When the bad guys come around and find out you have a beautifuil German Shepherd they will pass you right bye and go bother one of your neightbors.

I'm done. Good luck with whichever breed you choose.

Uncle Foster


----------

